#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Koh Kong Ferry To Sihanoukville

## ItsRobsLife

I've looked at the threads by Rawlins, Marmite and Wayne Kerr and got the gist of it, but... 

Does the ferry only leave in the morning, meaning an overnight stay in Koh Kong?

So.. if I travel down from Rayong in the day, get to the border mid afternoon... blah, blah.. 

Is the acommodation limited in Koh Kong? Any recommendations that I can pre-book?

Any other seemingly obvious sheeeite for a Cambo newbie? And no I'm not going to the chicken farm.. well never say never.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Here is some hotel info *here*.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Excellent, plenty of info there to help me out. Cheers.

----------

